# hall effect twist throttle help needed



## Twisttop (Apr 22, 2013)

I have built an electric powered cart for my gold prospecting. I have used the motors out of a couple electric scooters to drive the the wheels. My problem is getting the new 3 wire hall twist throttle to work with the Chinese pwm controller. The controller works fine with a pot, but I wanted to use a twist throttle that i already had. The controller instructions were translated from chinese to english by someone that did not speak english. I am new to this and I have looked all over the Internet for wire diagrams to help. The controller has a red, green and black wire for the pot or hall throttle. Can someone give me some tips on wiring this correctly to the controller.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

The controller should have 3 wires for the throttle.
5v = Red
ground = Black
signal = Green ( not always green! )

The throttle should be the same.

The difference is a potentiometer throttle ( usually 5k or 10k )puts out .5v at idle and 4.5v at full throttle. A Hall effect throttle puts out 1v at idle and 4v at full throttle. ..... these are typical specs ...

Some controllers will idle at 1v and some will give full throttle at 4v.


----------



## Twisttop (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, I had it wired correctly then. The voltage does not change on the signal wire (green) when the throttle is turned. The hall sensor may be bad. I will try another one. Thanks for the help.


----------

